# square tubing end caps



## psumitch (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for some plastic end caps for 1.5" square tubing. McMaster carr has them in lots of 100 for the type I want. Granted its only $13-$14+shipping, but I only need 11 1.5" caps. I tried harborfreight and ace hardware, no luck. If someone can recommend a place that might carry these, let me know. thanks.


----------



## RSLBOWHUNTER (Jan 6, 2009)

Try msc and reid supply


----------



## RSLBOWHUNTER (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry msc and reid supply 100 pack only


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

try smiths fastners


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Would Lowe's have them in the specialty hardware bins??


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> Would Lowe's have them in the specialty hardware bins??


I was thinking either Lowes or Home Depot...Do you have a local Menards? Maybe they would even have them. I need a couple of them as well so the next time I'm out I will look.


----------



## bwhntr31 (Mar 31, 2009)

They normally have them at a steel supply that deals with ornamental iron. If you have a place like that around you they normally have them in bins for really cheap.


----------



## bwhntr31 (Mar 31, 2009)

You could also look for a place that deals with wrought iron fencing supplies.


----------



## knighten (May 15, 2009)

I got some 1 inch ones from fastenal .They have all sizes.Maybe a store is close by.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Try swimming pool supplies


----------



## f4irocket (Oct 20, 2010)

Try this place out http://www.harmancorp.com/products/plasticplugs/squaretubingplugs.aspx


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

knighten said:


> I got some 1 inch ones from fastenal .They have all sizes.Maybe a store is close by.


Fastenal +1


----------



## oldstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I bought them at Home Depot.

Oldstuff


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Our local Sears Hardware store and Ace Hardware, BOTH, had the plastic ends for 1.5" and 2" square tubing. It was in the "specialty hardware" section.


----------



## psumitch (Feb 10, 2010)

We made a couple presses so I ended up getting a bag of 50. I have the extra ones for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i have been looking too


----------



## pilot107 (Feb 25, 2008)

psumitch could you put up a link to your to your ad in the classified -- I cant seem to find it


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1431911&p=1060187538#post1060187538

for the end caps


----------

